# Laughing Monk preview new sci-fi female conversion kit



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Laughing Monk Miniatures have posted a preview of their new sci-fi female conversion kit.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

i believe they had that quite a while already i believe i remember seeing it about a month ago. that doesn't take away its a fun kit to trow some more different looking units in a guard army.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Is it 1996 again and these count as good models then?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> Is it 1996 again and these count as good models then?


yeah most of the torso's aint that great but the heads are not bad at all.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

to be honest, they look way too cheerful for the 41st Millennium!!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

They look like a Fluffer Casting Call.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> yeah most of the torso's aint that great but the heads are not bad at all.


Reverse what you just said please.


----------



## JaqTaar (Apr 9, 2011)

Ditto. It might be the painting (the eyes!), but the only heads I think are useable are the first and third of the unique ones.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

They look better than the previous set, anyway.
They're not _bad_, just not $25 worth of good.

It _is_ an improvement, so by the time they get to the 4th or 5th set they should be looking amazing though.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The standard bodies are ok. The rest is pretty bad.

Midnight


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

scscofield said:


> They look like a Fluffer Casting Call.


All sacked due to Viagra.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Could be why they all look so down, either that or the last batch of work didn't taste good.


----------

